# Erfahrungen BERGWERK Mercury



## carloz (11. August 2003)

Servus,

wollte die Bergwerkgemeinde einfach mal fragen wie Ihr denn mit eurem bike zufrieden seid ?

Speziell interessiert mich das Mercury, denn das will ich mir in ca. 2 Monaten zulegen. Aber natürlich interessieren mich auch allgemeine Fragen, wie z.B. Service (der ja sogar hier im Forum ist ;-) ), Haltbarkeit der Komponenten, usw.

Also dann: Fröhliches posten 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## bluesky (11. August 2003)

ich hab ein 2002er Mercury Endurance 

die verarbeitung ist klasse was man auch an der lackqualität
merkt kein vergleich zu amerikanischen herstellen ... da platzt nix ab und steinschläge erzeugen kaum einen kratzer ...

allerdings gibts auch wen hier (derschwimmer) im forum dessen lack blasen schlägt allerdings ist das ein gemini rahmen aus 2001 (glaub ich) 

die steifigkeit ist der wahnsinn ... ich bin vorher eine ganze weile scott hardtails gefahren ... das ist ein unterschied wie tag und nacht ... da flext bei schellem bergab nix und die die wiegetrittsteifigkeit ist der hammer ...

optik ist natürlich auch genial ... das bike ist der hingucker wenn du es mit schwarzen und silbernen teilen aufbaust

reifenfreiheit hinten ist riesig ... da passen ohne probs 2,35er rein und so ein wuchtiges steuerrohr hab ich selten bei nem hardtail gesehen ... alles in allem eine ganz klare kaufempfehlung für die die es sich leisten wollen und vor allem können ... preis ist halt schon heftig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carloz (13. August 2003)

@Engel:

Danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht. Das m8 ja Lust auf mehr 
Aber fahren denn so wenige Bergwerk Bikes ?!

Bitte, schreibt doch einfach mal kurz was Ihr daran gut findet und was andere bikes nich ham 

Danke scho ma.

greetZ aus dem (noch) 29 grädigen Saarland
CarloZ


----------



## bluesky (13. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von carloz _
> *@Engel:
> 
> Danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht. Das m8 ja Lust auf mehr
> ...



- sehr teuer
- recht wenig händler
- firma gibts ja auch noch nicht ewig


----------



## chris84 (13. August 2003)

das o.g. kann ich nicht bestätigen! Hier im Saarland fahren einige Bergwerks rum, ich kenne alleine 5 Stück außer mir (einer fährt sogar mehrere). Händler gibts auch (sogar nen Premium-Händler  ) und die Preise sind für das gebotene völlig in ordnung. Mein Mercury Endurance mit Magura Julie, Black comp und Truvativ/Sram 9.0SL Ausstattung hat schlappe 1500  gekostet. Und der Service stimmt auch! Bergwerk gibts seit 1995, immerhin schon 8 Jahre. 
Die Gebotene Qualität ist super, die Besten Seiten von "Made in Germany"! Der Rahmen ist tadellos, nicht übermäßig schwer, aber übermäßig stabil und Steif. Ich hab beim Biken bis jetzt noch nie Angst um meinen Rahmen gehabt, bei anderen bekomm ich schon bammel wenn ich sie sehe.  Außerdem: wenn an deinem Bike mal was ist: Bergwerk is ja nicht weit weg, du brauchst nicht zu warten, bis dein Rahmen aus Taiwan oder USA importiert ist.  Alles in allem kann ich dir Bergwerk nur empfehlen, ich hab bis jetzt noch nie von Problemen mit denen gehört. Außerdem ist ein Bergwerk einfach was besonderes, weils nicht so viele davon gibt! (ich glaub ich hab mal Zahlen von 500 Bikes und 1500 Rahmen pro Jahr gehört, is aber schon ein bisschen her)
Also: einfach mal Probefahren und begeistert sein!

MFG
Chris


----------



## eitsch:bi (14. August 2003)

Hallo,
fahre seit 3 Monaten ein Mercury Race (XTR, M. Marathon SL, Marta, CrossMax etc.) und kann das Lob der anderen nur bestätigen. Verarbeitungsqualität, Rahmendesign/-details und Fahreigenschaften sind absolut top.  Kleiner Hinweis: Bergwerk realisiert auch das Thema Sonderfarben - kostet zwar Aufpreis - ist aber durchaus lohnenswert, sofern man auf Qualität (s.o.) und Individualität steht.....
Mfg
HB


----------



## carloz (18. August 2003)

Danke chris, danke hb !

Ich werde wohl diese Woche zu VeloSport nach Lebach fahren und mich dort mal umsehn ! Nägel mit Köpfen machen 
Kaufen kann ich ersma nich, da kein Geld. ABer ich denke (hoffe) in 1-2 Monaten hab ich alles zusammen, so dass ich mir auch noch nen guten Helm und n paar Klamotten leisten kann. Schliesslich kostet jogging vom Equipment her auch immer was und ich hab mir erst mal neue Schuhe geregelt.

Danke für die Zipps, und wenn noch Biker hier unterwegs sind mit BERGWERK, dann einfach mal die eigenen Erfahrungen reinschreiben. Ich les sie ganz bestimmt  

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## tomblume (28. August 2003)

... vielleicht noch zu erwähnen:
bei der kettenstrebe hat trotz der großen reifenfreiheit ein kettenklemmer keine chance (frästeil). 
gut ist die zugführung an der seite des oberrohrs. so kann das rad recht gut getragen werden.
die lobeshymnen der anderen kann ich nur voll bestätigen.

ich habe den rahmen mit einer o24u 80, HS33 und xt-komponenten aufgebaut. ein echtes "anti-stress-bike"!

gruss, tom


----------



## carloz (1. September 2003)

@tomblume:

Servus,

danke für die Infos, aber den Satz hier versteh ich nich ganz ? Sorry bin halt (noch) nich vom Fach und up to date 



> ... vielleicht noch zu erwähnen: bei der kettenstrebe hat trotz der großen reifenfreiheit ein kettenklemmer keine chance (frästeil).



Kannst ja kurz erklärn, danke schoma 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## tomblume (1. September 2003)

hi carloz,

bei manchen Rahmen ist der Abstand zwischen Strebe und Kettenblättern so klein, dass sich dort unter bestimmten Umständen die Kette verklemmen kann (z. B. bei meinem Ex-Rad Votec Tox). Das Phänomen ist auch unter Chain-Suck bekannt. 
Kann z. B. bei verschlissenen oder sehr verdreckten Blättern passieren oder beim Schalten vorne unter großer Last. Passiert vor allem bei kräftigeren Fahrern (ich habe 87 kg).

Bei dünnwandigen Rahmen kann man hier durchaus mal ein Loch in die Strebe hauen. Abhilfe: Kurbel abziehen - oder eben einen Rahmen mit flacher Strebe kaufen (Bergwerk, aktuelle Rotwild, IDWorks, div. Taiwan-Rahmen).

Gruss, Tom


----------



## birg (1. Oktober 2003)

Bergwerke gibt es im Raum Pf/Stgt. mehr als genug. 
Gute Qualit., aber Achtung: Flaschenhalterbefest.buchsen geben leicht nach, z.B. bei Tune-Carbonhaltern (keine seitl. Abstütz.). Dann kriechen Trinkfl.flüssigkeiten gerne unter den Lack, falls Klarlack. Besser spritzen lassen über die Haltebuchsen hinaus, d.h. Klarsichtlackfläche reduzieren. Habe ein Mercury-Rahmenproblem aus Baden-Baden mitbekommen (altes Modell:dünnwandig). Letztes Jahr in Kroatien mit ca. 10 BK-Fahrern, alle rundum zufrieden. Ich möchte meines auch nicht tauschen, sehr leicht (9,3kg), Bergfahrwunder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carloz (1. Oktober 2003)

@tom:

Danke für die Erläuterungen. Hammer wieder was dazu gelernt 

@birg:

Na dann warten wir mal was da kommt. Flaschenhalter hab ich noch gaanix in Aussicht. Is ma erst ned soo wichtig.

Ich freu mich scho riesig auf nächste Woche. Hoffentlich klappt des auch *hoff*

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## chris84 (2. Oktober 2003)

Nochn tip zu Flaschenhalterbefestigung: bei Kunststoffhaltern no Problem, bei Alu haltern ne Kunststoffscheibe unterlegen! dann kann dem Lack nichts passieren. Schrauben nicht zu fest anziehen! 
Bei mir funzt das so, hab mir ne Scheibe aus nem Stück plastik (von nem Becher) gebaut.

MFG
Chris


----------

